# Sunday Walk



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

We're tired of this park, can't we go to a park with water?










But this park you can run free....




























But yes, we can go to another park! 

Yeah, a park down the road with water!


----------



## CoverTune (Dec 20, 2011)

I thought Greyhounds "can never be off leash" !  Looks like a great day!


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

CoverTune said:


> I thought Greyhounds "can never be off leash" !  Looks like a great day!


RUBBISH! sorry don't mean to be rude, silly misconception.

Obviously not for riddick............and not for me. My greyhound is off leash every day when at the river and away from roads.

Only some of those fanatical people on greytalk website think you are a criminal if offleash.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Beautiful pics as usual. I love your dogs.


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks.  

Some people feel Greyhounds or any sighthound can never be off leash. But that is their opinion. People who do coursing and other events, let their dogs off leash. Hunters let their dogs off leash. Greyhounds have been off leash for hundreds of years. Kings and Queens let them off leash! 

Of course it depends on the dog and the area. I would never let any dog off leash in a busy area or near traffic.


----------



## Neeko (Aug 11, 2010)

Beautiful!

Edit to ask: Is your big white dog an American Bulldog? Or Dogo Argentino?


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

Neeko said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> Edit to ask: Is your big white dog an American Bulldog? Or Dogo Argentino?


Dogo. He is 8 yrs old, born deaf, breeder was going to euthanize. He was my 3rd Dogo and I've fostered several others.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

I always wondered what Dogo's looked like as they are a banned breed in New Zealand, although I met a young woman with one recently (but it wasn't with her so didn't see).


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Love seeing your pack of dogs in their adventures! They look like they have a great life..


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

sozzle said:


> I always wondered what Dogo's looked like as they are a banned breed in New Zealand, although I met a young woman with one recently (but it wasn't with her so didn't see).


They are sadly banned in several countries. They are big babies. 

Here are some of my fosters:

This was Dexter. Came from a kill shelter in Miami, FL and was adopted to a home in North Carolina w/ 2 kids and a Cane Corso










On his way to his new home










This was Neva. Also came from Miami and was adopted to a home in S. FL.



















Wendy, a deaf Dogo puppy. Adopted to a family in S. FL where one was a teacher for deaf children and was going to train Wendy and have her work with the kids. 


















Wendy and Dexter


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks for sharing all the great pictures!


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Gosh the Dogos remind me of Great Danes?

Thanks for posting the extra pics.


----------

